# what to do about cars in driveway



## diaberic (Oct 19, 2015)

so im new to plowing and have picked up a couple driveways close to my house. my question is what do you veterans do about the cars....do you drop the blade and clean whatever you can? or do you quickly brush the snow off and clean around them. so far the driveways i got i will be getting out to shovel/blow some small walkways (which i am fine with, im 26 just trying to make some extra cash plus i only got a couple drives so far)....so do i clean them quick when i goto do the walkways or stay away from them.....just trying to figure out what some of the norms are for doing residential....thanks


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Drop and drag away from front/back of car. Push the rest where it goes. Don't hit the cars.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't do ****. Make it clear to the homeowners that they have to move their vehicles if they want their driveway cleared. You shouldn't have to knock on doors either. By the way, are you insured for plowing?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if they move the cars and call you back make sure you charge again


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I get as close as I can. I don't come back either, never had a complaint. People expect to have to do some shoveling.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I would drag/push what I can and leave the cars alone. I wouldn't even want to take on the liability of brushing one off, as just what you need is someone to say you "scratched" their paint with a broom.
If they want to clean their cars off and move them while i'm there, I'd be OK with that. Any return trip though that's $.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

As others have stated don't touch the vehicles and remove the snow around them.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an elderly lady that I clean her car. She had a two car wide drive. I would do one side, clean her car and move it to the clean side then clean the other side of the drive. This lady was not physically able to do it herself. And this service was billed into the price. However she is in an assisted living home now, though her daughter still wants the property done.

Though I brushed the snow off I never would scrape the frozen stuff to prevent damage. I would let the defroster/heat melt what it could while I was there.

Though I avoid doing car clean offs now with my new customers. None have requested it so I do not mention it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I go back the next day and clean up where cars have been, I also clear what the town plows into there drive


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you clean for free ?


----------



## diaberic (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;2091359 said:


> you clean for free ?


Who said I clean for free?

Its part of my service.

I dont get out of the jeep I just plow where the cars have been moved out of.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

theplowmeister;2091412 said:


> Who said I clean for free?
> 
> Its part of my service.
> 
> I dont get out of the jeep I just plow where the cars have been moved out of.


i go out two times its another charge


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

PLOWMAN45;2091580 said:


> i go out two times its another charge


If your charging per push, then thats what you do.

If your per event. It may be built into your price.

I wouldnt brush off cars or move them. I do what I can and leave. If its a big enough event. When I come back hopefully the car is moved.

If its your business though. I would tell them what you do. If you dont every customer is going to want and expect something different.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

sectlandscaping;2091605 said:


> If your charging per push, then thats what you do.
> 
> If your per event. It may be built into your price.
> 
> ...


Not saying that as a business owner that you have to offer services that you do not want to do. If the customer is willing to pay then there should not be a problem.

Advantage for the customer of dealing with a small business is the ability for them to provide custom service. Big outfits can not for it would be a logistic nightmare.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Before I gave them all to a friend, I used to have about 30 Resi's.
Communication Communication Communication Communication 
It needs to start from when u r first looking at the driveway. "Are there going to be any cars here?"
If the answer is yes, then you need to discuss what u r going to do with them. 
Personally, I used to stay away from them as though they had Leprosy. They LAST thing that I wanted was to have to factor in body work if I (or my helper) scratched a car by brushing it off and/or shoveling/plowing/blowing near it. Typically I would stay 6"-1' away. ALL of this would be discussed with the customer ahead of time and I would explain to them (if you do it nicely, no one will care) that I didn't want to scratch their car. 
Some people didn't care. Some wanted me to snowblow around the far side of the car. Some would only have me plow the main part of the driveway and send their kids out to shovel the rest. In any event, get paid for what u r doing. I always tell people...I am like a taxi...The longer that I am here, the longer that the meter is running. YOU tell ME where u want me to drive u 2.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

32vld;2091780 said:


> Not saying that as a business owner that you have to offer services that you do not want to do. If the customer is willing to pay then there should not be a problem.
> 
> Advantage for the customer of dealing with a small business is the ability for them to provide custom service. Big outfits can not for it would be a logistic nightmare.


So the customer is willing to pay, and I'm still not willing to get out of the truck to clear snow off of their car, never have, never will.
As a business owner it is up to me as to what we will and won't do , not the customer.

I'm not getting out and spending 12 minutes brushing the snow off,
or 15 clearing the snow off and or moving it for a additional $5-$10 when i can be to the next drive and earn another $35-$50... time is money and there is only so much time.
I only get out of the truck for 2 customers and one of them are my parents.

The size of the company, sometimes its easier to get a big CO to do it than the little guy. I dont see the logistical nightmare.

Also we will never move a customers car for them.
If a car is in the way we plow around it.
were not a valet, service


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Some people its worth it and others its not.. It really depends on how many other accounts they do.. For some one that only has to do a few accounts it might be worth the extra 10-15.00 to clean someones car off... I do it for my elderly neighbor.. Takes me an extra 8min to brush his jeep off and take the shovel and push the snow away from the doors. Then I just back drag like normal as I have to either way..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is what you get from me. No shoveling. From last night


----------

